# Can't add xhci module to kernel [solved]

## creaker

I found that external USB3.0 hard drive not works in my Gentoo.

lspci shows:

06:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

xhci module missing in lsmod output.

I run make menuconfig, pressed '/' then typed 'xhci_hcd' and found him under Device drivers -> USB support 

```
 Symbol: USB_XHCI_HCD [=n] 

    Type  : tristate

    Prompt: xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

    Defined at drivers/usb/host/Kconfig:20 

    Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=n]

    Location:  

       -> Device Drivers  

          -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])
```

I navigated to Device drivers->USB support, but can't found 'xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)' option here.

I exited menuconfig and run kate, found  'USB Host Controller Drivers' section in .config and added manually CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y string.

After that I run make && make modules_install, but make removed CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD from .config and said: nothing to make...

Any idea on how to add xhci module to kernel?

Thanks in advance.

P.S.

In 'drivers/usb/host/Kconfig:20' file this option presented.Last edited by creaker on Thu Jul 26, 2012 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

you have to enable Support for Host-side USB (CONFIG_USB) to see and enable xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support 

(EXPERIMENTAL) (CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD). If you use <m> for CONFIG_USB, you can only use <m> for 

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD. If you use <*> for the first, you can only use <*> for the second.

It is possible that CONFIG_USB was not activated or activated as module when you did CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y in .config. 

That's the reason why I suppose, compile time remove it. make menuconfig should give you the option to keep it in .config.

----------

## s4e8

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=n]
> 
> 

 

EXPERIMENTAL not selected, which xhci depends on. You must enable "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" under "Generial Setup".

----------

## creaker

Thanks, guys!

It really depends on development and incomplete option.

Thanks a lot!

----------

